# Hector - Tanker crew's cry for help



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

This is quite a harrowing story of crewmen aboard a tanker, Hector, that was on the way to India for breaking when her engines failed in a storm off Cape Town....it also offers insight to the trade of ships going for scrap in India that pass through South African waters, many of which are hardly seaworthy and potentially dangerous to the environment and crews..

http://www.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=1&click_id=594&art_id=vn20100518042600864C746894


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Shamrock,

Very interesting articles. 


Hawkey01


----------

